# 1930's Columbia build Crawford - info needed



## marius.suiram (Dec 5, 2014)

It is a Columbia built Crawford, s.n. C 58259
The rear hub is a Morrow, it has a number maybe the year 38.
The tires are Continental - Germany, maybe original?
Looks like a 1938 Columbia Special?? But mine has a regular chain, in the picture is a skip tooth chain...
So are missing the light and tank, wrong kick stand, probably wrong grips? What are you guys thinking?

thanks, Marius


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 6, 2014)

Serial number is definitely 1938.

 Because it's a non Westfield or Columbia badged bike it is bound to have variations from any catalog image. Your bike most fits this model in attached image. It looks like you have holes in the rear fender for a full skirt guard which would be a variation on this particular model. The front sprocket that normally is on the deluxe models is another. These variations are common on "Westfield Built" bikes. Other than that pretty much the same. I find that bikes from the "Westfield Built" catalog were pretty much a suggestion more than a rule. 

 Grips are newer replacements as you suspected.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 6, 2014)

I forgot to note that yours has the rear stand clip so it would have come from the factory with the rear stand and not the side kick stand that it has now.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 6, 2014)

There may have even been a "Crawford" catalog as this was a common house brand Westfield used since the turn of the century. I don't have one but I do have a 1938 "Hudson" catalog and there is this model that is nearly identical to your bike, yours just missing the headlight. 

It helps show the limitless variations Westfield Built bikes were offered in.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 6, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> There may have even been a "Crawford" catalog as this was a common house brand Westfield used since the turn of the century. I don't have one but I do have a 1938 "Hudson" catalog and there is this model that is nearly identical to your bike, yours just missing the headlight.
> 
> It helps show the limitless variations Westfield Built bikes were offered in.
> 
> ...




Mr. Columbia thanks for all your informations.
Actually the front fender has a hole for a light.
I know there was a "Crawford" company around 1900. When the guy called me for this bike, I hoped it was a 1900 era Crawford.
thanks again, Marius


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 7, 2014)

Crawford was one of the American Bicycle Company brands that was obtained by Pope in the breakup of that consortium.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 7, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Crawford was one of the American Bicycle Company brands that was obtained by Pope in the breakup of that consortium.




I am new in bikes stuff (I have this hobby for 3 years now), I found a lot of new interesting informations on your site.
thanks


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2014)

I read that you were looking for a key to the Wise lock on RRB. There are 2 members here that I know of that may be able to help with that. Wes Pinchot and Catfish. Maybe they'll chime in. Or you can go to "Community" in the dark blue section at the top of this page, scroll down to "Member List" and find them that way.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I read that you were looking for a key to the Wise lock on RRB. There are 2 members here that I know of that may be able to help with that. Wes Pinchot and Catfish. Maybe they'll chime in. Or you can go to "Community" in the dark blue section at the top of this page, scroll down to "Member List" and find them that way.




Bring the lock to the Memory Lane meet in April. I'll have my keys with me.   Catfish


----------

